# The John Zeigler Fan Club



## K1 (Aug 29, 2012)

Duchaine's old school price list...An antique of the steroid world!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 28, 2018)

UGBB = John Ziegler Fan Club


----------



## Seeker (Dec 28, 2018)

Can't read it, dammit. I wanna see!


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Dec 28, 2018)

This just made my day.

#ZeiglerForMod2019


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 29, 2019)

well well what do we have here


----------



## Spongy (Dec 29, 2019)

John Ziegler said:


> well well what do we have here



A fan club we started for you back in 2012.  Welcome!


----------



## DEADlifter (Dec 29, 2019)

Seeker said:


> Can't read it, dammit. I wanna see!



Same.  It won't let me enlarge it.


----------



## Uncle manny (Dec 30, 2019)

Never even seen this section..


----------



## TheSpectre (Jan 7, 2020)

Seeker said:


> Can't read it, dammit. I wanna see!



Same here.


----------

